# Water Wrench



## LearnMyShot (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all fellow photographers,
I have an image here that I would love to get your comments on. This image was done in my home studio with a clamp lamp and some diffusion tissue. Let me know what you think! Watch how this image was created


----------

